# Samba Rechte



## sebastianv (20. März 2007)

Hallo Comunity,

ich betreibe seit neuestem ein Debian System mit einem Samba Server.
Das ganze funktioniert auch so wie ich mir das vorstelle.
Das einzige Problem das auftritt, ist:

Gibt es in einer Freigabe unterschiedliche Verzeichnisse, dann haben die die Rechte der Freigabe, was ja nicht schlimm währe wenn es da nicht verschiedene Benutzer gäbe, die nicht mit den selben Rechten auf jedes Verzeichnis ausgestattet sein sollen.

Ein kleines Beispiel:

[Daten]
Ordner 1
Ordner 2
Ordner 2

Angenommen es gibt drei Benutzer, eins, zwo und drei.
Ordner 1 soll eins (rwx), zwo (r,x) und drei (r,x)
Ordner 2 soll eins (rwx), zwo (rwx) und drei gar nicht
Ordner 3 soll eins (rwx), zwo nicht und drei (r)

Ich denke das Beispiel ist etwas Vogelwild aber es veranschaulicht was ich will.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann muß ich entweder drei Freigaben machen oder die Vererbung ausschalten und die Rechte händisch für jedes Verzeichnis setzten.

für Eure Hilfe bereits im Voraus vielen Dank


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. März 2007)

Du koenntest es entweder durch geschickte Zuweisung von Gruppen auf Systemebene regeln, oder aber Dir mal die Parameter *valid users* und *write list* ansehen worueber Du dies dann, wahrscheinlich was komfortabler ueber Samba regeln kannst.


----------



## sebastianv (23. März 2007)

Erst mal danke für den Tip!

Mit *valid users* und *write list* kann ich daoch das ganze aber wieder nur für die gesamte Freigabe regeln.
Ich vermute ich werde, wie bereits erwartet, nicht um die geschickte Rechtevergabe auf Systemebene herum kommen.


----------



## andy72 (23. März 2007)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre noch, dass Du auf System-Ebene div. Gruppen erstellst, und die User dort eingliederst. Man kann ja im Linux sowie auch im Windows einem User mehrere Gruppen zuteilen, unter Samba greifen die Gruppen bzw User-Rechte ja dann auch, sprich kannst Du ja die Verzeichnisse mit den Rechten der Gruppe belegen. Wenn Du noch mehr eigenschaften innerhalb von Gruppen benötigst, empfehle ich Dir, Dich auf längere Frist mit OpenLDAP zu beschäftigen, das arbeitet ähnlich dem M$ Active Directory.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. März 2007)

Oh, entschuldige, ich dachte es handelt sich hier um 3 Freigaben.
Naja, wenn es nur eine ist wirst Du wohl um ein paar wilde Spielchen auf Systemebene nicht herumkommen.


----------

